# Леди Гага болеет фибромиалгией. Что это такое?



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Американская певица Леди Гага сообщила, что у нее хроническая фибромиалгия. Пациенты с фибромиалгией страдают от хронической, как правило симметричной боли во всем теле. Болезнь изучена не до конца, что затрудняет ее лечение
Певица сообщила об этом в твиттере. Там же она сказала, что рассказывает о своей жизни с этой болезнью в своем последнем документальном фильме.

«Я хочу оказать помощь в повышении осведомленности и объединить людей, у которых она есть. Мы все можем поделиться историями о том, что помогает, а от чего становится больно», — написала Леди Гага.

Леди Гага говорила о том, что живет с хронической болью, еще в 2013 году, но лишь сейчас раскрыла причины этой боли.

https://news.mail.ru/society/30996815/


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Сен 2017)

Вот, вот, а то про эту дрянь говорят, что с ней даже лежать нельзя, а оказывается можно и петь, и в кино сниматься, только она не лечиться совсем:-(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Это Вы про Леди или про болезнь!


----------



## Миша234 (18 Сен 2017)

Наркотики думаю сыграли главную роль!


----------



## Евгений75 (18 Сен 2017)

Наркотики для лечения что ли? Тогда там будет 100% эффективность метода лечения, можно хоть в чем заниматься)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> Наркотики думаю сыграли главную роль!


То же так думаю. Онассис просто долго об этом не задумывалась!
Когда приходят действующие наркоманы, так одни и обезболивающего сильно не просят. А один раз так сам себе капельницу ставил, медсестра не попала.


----------



## Kaprikon (18 Сен 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, капельница с чем была? 
Я тоже иногда задумываюсь про капельницы наркоманов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2017)

У этого с тренталом. Нейропатию лечили.


----------



## Cant (18 Сен 2017)

На наркоманов не действуют обезболивающие, как на всех. Там другой порог


----------

